# Purebred white GSD?



## paolo (Jan 7, 2016)

Here's my white GSD named Aryan. Do you guys think he's purebred? We got him as a gift and had no papers so we really couldn't tell.

Most recent photo









As a puppy









What makes me wonder is because his coat is not completely white. It's somewhat like this.










And aside from that, his ears aren't always all the way up at times. Sometimes it would tilted sideways but and his tongue has black marks like in this photo.










I'm wondering because he had an accidental litter with one of our purebred GSDs because we didn't know that our other GSD had her second heat in just 3 months which is weird but not unusual as I heard from other breeders and vets. The puppies were surprisingly Black and Tan (just like the mom) and Sable. We don't know where the sable came from lol.

Hope to hear your feed back soon!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, he looks pure-bred (last pic is hilarious!). How old is he now? Some dogs have soft ears that never stand up - having one or two ears that are occassionaly droopy can happen, and is not an indicator of being a mix. A lot of GSDs have black marks on their tongue, so that is normal. Actually, I think there is an active thread going on right now where people are showing off the black spots on their dogs' tongues.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The sable came from your white GSD. The white color is from a masking gene - so it is a gene in addition to the normal colours. White dogs carry normal GSD colors, and if they get two copies of the white masking gene, which is recessive, then the white will be expressed, and the regular color genes will be surpressed. 

So your boy is a genetic sable, with the white masking gene covering up the sable.


----------



## paolo (Jan 7, 2016)

Castlemaid said:


> Yes, he looks pure-bred (last pic is hilarious!). How old is he now? Some dogs have soft ears that never stand up - having one or two ears that are occassionaly droopy can happen, and is not an indicator of being a mix. A lot of GSDs have black marks on their tongue, so that is normal. Actually, I think there is an active thread going on right now where people are showing off the black spots on their dogs' tongues.
> 
> The sable came from your white GSD. The white color is from a masking gene - so it is a gene in addition to the normal colours. White dogs carry normal GSD colors, and if they get two copies of the white masking gene, which is recessive, then the white will be expressed, and the regular color genes will be surpressed.
> 
> So your boy is a genetic sable, with the white masking gene covering up the sable.


That last pic was due to my sister playing around with him and the different Snapchat app filters.  He's at around 1 and a half now! I'm glad to hear about all this. I'm not really good with the nitty gritty of GSDs and its really comforting to get this cleared up. I'll definitely look into that thread and share Aryan's beauty marks. I've always found it cute but was not really sure how he got it :wub: 

And as for the colors, that's amazing! Thank you so much for shedding light on that too. At least there's no more room for doubt now. I appreciate it! 

Here's a pic of the puppies at 2 weeks old and 4.5 weeks old hehe.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Adorable pups!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Cute dog. He certainly looks purebred.


----------



## paolo (Jan 7, 2016)

@maxtmill 
thank you so much! ill be posting more pictures of them soon 

@MythicMut
thank you, it's a relief to hear that!


----------

